# Peavey cs 800x un canal no funciona



## Luis Yauck (Ago 8, 2008)

tengo un problema en uno de los canales  cuando la exito funciona perfectamente, pero en un momento el canal izquierdo baja sensiblemente la potencia, la he revisado completamente y he puenteado el pre y funciona correctamente por lo que es evidente el problema esta en el pre, saque la plaqueta resolde y revise todo los componente, la conecto y funciona perfectamente y luego de un tiempo vuelve con la falla, estoy desorientado, alguien tiene alguna experiencia que hayan salvado? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Luis Alonso (Ago 9, 2008)

Hola a todos, Tengo algunas preguntas al respecto
 1º¿Al bajar "la potencia" se activa el indicador Ddt es decir el led amarillo del panel frontal?
2º¿La falla se presenta si desactivas el compresor (Ddt)?
3º ¿Solo baja el volumen o notas algún tipo de ruido o distorsión?
4º¿tienes Osciloscopio y generador de audio?
5º¿tienesel plano?


----------



## Luis Yauck (Ago 10, 2008)

disculpenme es una cs 800 en esta no se activa el indicadir ddt  activando y desactivando el compresor sigue con la falla , solo vaja el volumen significativamente 
casi se corta del todo, notengo asciloscopio ni generador el plano si.
Tambien tengo una cs 1000 que baja la potencia y se actva el ddt, la he desarmado rebisado todo, la conecto y funciona muy bien durante un tiempo, luego vuelve el problema, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## jose zeta (Ago 24, 2008)

no soy muy ducho en amplificador pero tuve una falla parecida, el canal 1 bajaba su potencia pero en esta se activaba el ddt ,resolde y limpie el pre especialmente los integrados que estan en zocalos y los fije bien .tambien encontré un transistor con fuga no recuerdo si fue un 5334 0 5331 que estan por el conector que va al ampl. revisalos y espero te ayude en algo.saludos


----------



## jose zeta (Ago 24, 2008)

corrigo un error trans mps 6531 , mps 6534 del cs-800x


----------



## santiago (Ago 24, 2008)

si se muere al usarla mucho me parece que es un problema de temperatura o de fuente

revisa la fuente antes que nada, los voltages, si al subir el volumen cae mucho la tension si al prender ese cana se sube la tension , si al usarlo 1hr podes mantener el dedo en el disipador de los trs, etc etc

saludos


----------



## garrad (Sep 25, 2013)

Buena noche compañeros de foros electronica, acudía a ustedes para ver si me pueden echar la mano con éste amplificador es el clásico con frente de aluminio, resulta que estaba funcionando al 100 % pero después no se si se quedo pegado un cable, que se distorsionó el canal B y el clip se quedó encendido, entonces rápidamente apagué el amplificador.

Después me di cuenta de que al subir a mas de la mitad del canal B se distorsionaba y encendía el clip, ya cheque bocinas y no, el problema está en el amplificador, hizo un corto al parecer.
Reitero, se escucha pero al subir a mas de la mitad de distorsiona y clipea, y por dentro se escucha con un sonidito de la música, algo que no hace en el canal A que es el que está bien. Espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 25, 2013)

Es uno o varios transistores de salida dañados los que causan la falla, extraelos todos y revisalos, para ver que sea eso.


----------



## garrad (Sep 25, 2013)

Ferchito dijo:
			
		

> Es uno o varios transistores de salida dañados los que causan la falla, extraerlos todos y revisalos, para ver que sea eso.



Pero todos me marcan 0.3 en la perilla de 200 Omhs  ya una vez se había quemado un transistor y simplemente no daba sonido, pero ahorita si da.


¿ Cómo podria reparar el corto? lo encendí y al tocar erroneamente un transistor solo por fuera me dio un fuerte descarga, en el canal dañado.


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 27, 2013)

Buenos días, no es ni remotamente mi mejor esquema , pero ahí tá, eso si es el mejor amplificador de Peavey de los años 70´s. era de lo mejorcito que se conseguía en esa época por aquí en Colombia.
Se puede ver algo al menos lo mas importante y suerte:

Ver el archivo adjunto 99176


La descarga es completamente normal trabaja con +-80V, nos gratis al tocar los colectores de estos transistores de moneda como le decimos por aquí, si la reparas disfrútala que es un buen burrito como dices


----------



## dmc (Sep 27, 2013)

Dejo un pdf del CS800, es buen amplificador y es bastante robusto, alguna vez me encargaron reconstituir el pcb que estaba casi incinerado y este pdf me ayudó bastante. Espero que te sirva.


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 27, 2013)

Cuidado que ese no es el plano de la cs800 viejita, la cs800 viejita con frente vaciado en aluminio es de simetria cuasicomplementaria, este modelo que tienes en el pdf es de unos 15 años despues, es de simetria complementaria, tambien es buen amplificador, pero no es de la época dorada de Peavey, no soporta los abusos a los cuales sometíamos la anterior,


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 27, 2013)

garrad dijo:
			
		

> Buena noche compañeros de foros electronica, acudia a ustedes para ver si me pueden hechar la mano con este amplificador es el clasico con frente de aluminio, resulta que estaba funcionando al 100 pero despues no se si se quedo pegado un cable, que se distorciono el canal B y el clip se quedo encendido, entonces rapidamente apague el amplificador. Pero despues me di cuenta de que al subir a mas de la mitad del canal B se distorcionaba y encendia el clip, ya cheque bocinas y no, el problema esta en el amplificador, hizo un corto al parecer.
> Reitero se escucha pero al subir a mas de la mitad de distorciona y clipea, y por dentro se escucha con un sonidito de la musica, algo que no hace en el canal A que es el que esta bien. Espero me puedan ayudar



Hola. debes presentar el problema con mas detalles. Sube fotos del equipo, codigo de fabricación, modelo exacto, año de fabricación, detalla la falla lo mas que puedas, agrega la mayor cantidad de datos posibles para que podamos ayudarte. 

saludos y suerte. 

PD: revisa o cambia el relé de salida de parlantes.!!

Juan José.,


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 27, 2013)

Ésta es la viejita: Ver el archivo adjunto 99215


Ésta es la cs800 no tan viejita: Ver el archivo adjunto 99216



La cs800 de frente de aluminio no tiene relé de salida para los parlantes


----------



## garrad (Sep 27, 2013)

Ferchito dijo:
			
		

> Es uno o varios transistores de salida dañados los que causan la falla, extraelos todos y revisalos, para ver que sea eso.



Ya revisé y al parecer el problema esta en el triac, si crees que sea eso posible, intercambie canales y al conectar el triac del b sigue la falla, es por eso que deduje, y el problema es si puedo encontrar el original de Motorola, ya que todo el poder quisiera mantenerlo original. Y ahora se me presento el problema que el ventilador no funciona 




			
				nasaserna dijo:
			
		

> Ésta es la viejita: Ver el archivo adjunto 99215
> Ésta es la cs800 no tan viejita: Ver el archivo adjunto 99216
> 
> 
> La cs800 de frente de aluminio no tiene relé de salida para los parlantes



El mio es el primero el viejito, estuve probando y creo que es el triac Sac187 Motorola, espero poder encontrar el original. 
Por cierto como puedo checar el ventilador ya que ahora tampoco funciona una vez me paso lo mismo pero moviendo los cables funciono pero ahorita nada 



			
				nasaserna dijo:
			
		

> Buenos días no es ni remotamente mi mejor esquema , pero ahi tá, eso si es el mejor amplificador de Peavey de los años 70´s. era de lo mejorcito que se conseguía en esa época por aquí en Colombia.
> Se puede ver algo al menos lo mas importante y suerte:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99176
> 
> la descarga es completamente normal trabaja con +-80V, nos gratis al tocar los colectores de estos transistores de moneda como le decimos por aquí, si la reparas disfrútala que es un buen burrito como dices



Los transistores de moneda (en mexico se les llama corcholatas)  todos están bien, al parecer el problema esta en el triac Sac187.



			
				Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Hola. debes presentar el problema con mas detalles. Sube fotos del equipo, codigo de fabricación, modelo exacto, año de fabricación, detalla la falla lo mas que puedas, agrega la mayor cantidad de datos posibles para que podamos ayudarte.



Mi amplificador es el modelo viejo, creo haber encontrado el problema, en el Sac187 crees que por eso si se distorsione el sonido? estuve intercambiando canal A y B para hacer las pruebas.Y ahora también se me presento el problema del ventilador que no gira, recién que lo compre tampoco giraba pero al moverle unos cables funcionó, pero ahora no funciona.


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 27, 2013)

El triac si se consigue, lo del ventilador es casi seguro que la resistencia de 250Ω 20W que está en serie o esta suelta o esta muerta, rima no?. creo que cuando le exiges al amplificador este enciende....


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 28, 2013)

Aha, es el circuito que te subo. 

suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## garrad (Sep 28, 2013)

nasaserna dijo:
			
		

> El triac si se consigue, lo del ventilador es casi seguro que la resistencia de 250Ω 20W que está en serie o esta suelta o esta muerta, rima no?. creo que cuando le exiges al amplificador este enciende....



Cambie el triac me dieron un remplazo o generico x25783, puse mi bombilla de prueba en serie, y al estar sonando el foco no parpadeaba pero parecia que el problema estaba resuelto, decidi poner todo en orden, canal A donde iva y canal B y al probarlo el foco como que parpadea pero hace un tic tic cuando enciende y apaga si desconecto el canal A deja de hacer eso el foco, ya cheque y no conecte nada mal.

*La resistencia del ventilador es la misma que tiene el stwich de encendido?



			
				Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Aha, es el circuito que te subo.
> 
> suerte
> 
> Juan Jose



Gracias amigo , igual si me pudieras orientar,un poco aun no se muy bien para leer diagramas, ya cambie el triac


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 28, 2013)

Para probar este equipo, el foco serie debe ser por lo menos de 200 watts. 
Si cambiaste el triac prueba de a 1 canal con el foco en serie. Si no enciende y cuando le vas dando volumen lo que hace es prender cada vez mas va a llegar un momento en que la tensión caerá la mitad en el foco y la mitad en la potencia por lo que no va a funcionar y se va apagar. 

La resistencia NO es la del boton de encendido. es una cercana a la tecla que dice alto bajo switcjh S2 y R2 en el esquema. Ah, puede que el switch esté en LOW y la resistencia abierta por lo que no va a prender el ventilador. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## garrad (Sep 28, 2013)

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Para probar este equipo, el foco serie debe ser por lo menos de 200 watts.



http://medias.audiofanzine.com/images/normal/peavey-cs-800-653086.jpg 

Por que parte está la resistencia del ventilador?

Acabo de probar canal con canal y el filamento se queda encendido ligeramente, aunque le suba no cambia, eso sin conectar los altavoces ya que por la parte de los transistores pareciera que trae una bocina integrada y se escucha el ritmo de la música pss pss, y cuando conecto ambos canales el foco parpadea pero no se escucha nada por dentro


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 1, 2013)

Está por aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 99399


----------



## garrad (Oct 1, 2013)

nasaserna dijo:
			
		

> Está por aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 99399


 
Medí la resistencia que me dijiste y marca 2 K cuando lo compré igual no funcionaba el ventilador, moví varios cables y funcionó , se habrá quemado ? Funcionaba bien después que lo desarmé 

Por cierto alguna otra cosa que me puedas decir para reparar mi problema, aun no queda el poder.


----------



## lorenzovaldivia (Ene 2, 2016)

Hola amigos
Repare hace poco un amplificador y tengo una falla parecida, el canal 2 baja su potencia pero no se activa el ddt , solo se apaga y se enciende el led verde, pero el canal 1 sigue funcionando normal... En un principio pensé que estaba haciendo falso la conexión de alimentación, pero si funciona normal el otro canal, todo enciende normal, ventilador también, solo es ese canal como si estuviera haciendo un falso contacto y no lo enciendo por temor a que se quemen las salidas... que debo revisar para ir sacando la falla? Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2016)

lorenzovaldivia dijo:


> Hola amigos
> Repare hace poco un amplificador y tengo una falla parecida, el canal 2 baja su potencia pero no se activa el ddt , solo se apaga y se enciende el led verde, pero el canal 1 sigue funcionando normal... En un principio pensé que estaba haciendo falso la conexión de alimentación, pero si funciona normal el otro canal, todo enciende normal, ventilador también, solo es ese canal como si estuviera haciendo un falso contacto y no lo enciendo por temor a que se quemen las salidas... que debo revisar para ir sacando la falla? Saludos.



Ponlo a trabajar con un multímetro conectado a cada rama de la alimentación de *±Vcc* del amplificador y verifica que ocurre con la tensión al momento de la falla.


----------



## Elvyn (Ene 24, 2017)

Hola amigos.!

tengo una pregunta acabo de comprar un peavey cs800x y la verdad no se mucho de este amplificador de audios.. queria saber si unas piezas que se conectan detras llamadas transformer module PL-2

CUAL ES LA FUNCION DE ESTE DISPOSITIVO, SI INFLUYE EN LA POTENCIA DEL SONIDO.?

abjunto les puse la imagen de la pieza mencionada y donde van conctadas. 

Gracias ESPERO SU RESPUESTAS.!!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 24, 2017)

En el cuerpo te dice lo que es
Si estas trabajando con entrada balanceada y metieron alli lo que no de debe, tal vez este dañado
Si has utlzado esas entradas  que tiene que ver el burro con el chancho?
Y el manual de instrucciones??? lo leiste???


----------



## Elvyn (Ene 25, 2017)

ok gracias bueno lo compre usado le funcionan los dos canales, pero siento que le falta potencia la prueba del sonido la hice con woofer de 12 pulgadas y no senti el famoso poder que tiene. por eso la pregunta de que si importaba esta piezo electrico...

Ahora descarque el Manual y lo estoy traduciendo

Oh quizas un preamplificador me haria la diferencia.?


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 25, 2017)

Suerte con el arreglo colega


----------



## Elvyn (Ene 25, 2017)

Una tremenda joya.!!!! 

Muchas gracias hellfire4


----------



## xXBlueDemoXx (Ene 26, 2017)

Elvyn dijo:


> Hola amigos.!
> 
> tengo una pregunta acabo de comprar un peavey cs800x y la verdad no se mucho de este amplificador de audios.. queria saber si unas piezas que se conectan detras llamadas transformer module PL-2
> 
> ...




Esas piezas son el equivalente de un filtro paso bajo o paso alto es decir se aplican para que tu canal de audio tenga un corte de frecuencias tal como ocurre en un crossover. Puedes alimentar un canal con cierto rango de frecuencias para aumentar la eficiencia de tus speakers de bajo, medio o alto, según el rango de frecuencias de estos filtros.





Elvyn dijo:


> ok gracias bueno lo compre usado le funcionan los dos canales, pero siento que le falta potencia la prueba del sonido la hice con woofer de 12 pulgadas y no senti el famoso poder que tiene. por eso la pregunta de que si importaba esta piezo electrico...
> 
> Ahora descarque el Manual y lo estoy traduciendo
> 
> Oh quizas un preamplificador me haria la diferencia.?



Bocina de 12" con un RMS Peavey CS800 con el que obtienes 260 watts en cada canal. No es mucha potencia colega. Un estereo moderno tiene más. Tal vez si lo aplicas en modo puente te de más, unos 800 a 840 RMS. Pero depende también la bocina que uses.


----------



## Elvyn (Ene 26, 2017)

wao mala compra hice entonces. no entiendo porque en las especificaciones que aparecen en las redes dice que el amplificador cs800x maneja 1200w rms se supone que son reales los watts en una impedancia.

si hubiera una forma de aumentar su circuito cuestion que de mas potencia.


----------



## xXBlueDemoXx (Ene 26, 2017)

Elvyn dijo:


> wao mala compra hice entonces. no entiendo porque en las especificaciones que aparecen en las redes dice que el amplificador cs800x maneja 1200w rms se supone que son reales los watts en una impedancia.
> 
> si hubiera una forma de aumentar su circuito cuestion que de mas potencia.



Los datos RMS dependen de la impedancia de tus speaker. 1200 RMS los obtienes si ocupas 2 o 4 ohms en tu arreglo total y en modo puente BRIDGE. Consulta la tabla del manual.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2017)

xXBlueDemoXx dijo:


> Esas piezas son el equivalente de un filtro paso bajo o paso alto es decir se aplican para que tu canal de audio tenga un corte de frecuencias tal como ocurre en un crossover. Puedes alimentar un canal con cierto rango de frecuencias para aumentar la eficiencia de tus speakers de bajo, medio o alto, según el rango de frecuencias de estos filtros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , jo no acuerdo que ese modulo sea un filtro de cualquer tipo  y si un transformador balanceador para trabajar con lineas balanceadas (dos vivos y un tierra terminados en un  conector Canon tipo xlr) de modo puder ingresar con un sinal desa caracteristica en ese hermoso equipo y tener las mejores caracteristicas de rejeición a zunbidos molestos oriundos de la Red Electrica por inducción    
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vasquez carrasco (Ene 6, 2020)

soy un principiante en la reparacion de aparatos, tengo un poder CS800X, que cuando estaba trabajando de repente se quemo lo abri le detecte  catro transistores en corto los sustituí por el MJ15022 el transistor SAC 187 marcaba cruzado lo cambie, los transistores MJ 3540, 350 tambien estaban cruzados los sustitui po 6018, 6019, los dos diodos DZ890522 los sustitui por dos en cada uno 1N4007, conecte el aparato y encendió normal sin bocinas, después conecte bocinas y le suministre música, trabaja de manera normal pero el led del DDT queda encendido mitras este tocando la musica  le quito la musica y el led se apaga. si alguien me puede ayudar las agradesco mucho,por lo pronto mil gracias.


----------



## JABM22 (Dic 3, 2020)

Saludos amigos, soy nuevo en el foro, quisiera pedir ayuda con un amplificador peavey cs800 modelo que tiene careta plastica, el amplificador lo trabajo a 4 ohm con dos bajos y de un tiempo para aca le empezo una falla, se dispara el canal que tengo en uso varia veces, hasta que le bajo volumen y se le pasa. El problema es que no hay recalentamiento, todo se ve aparentemente bien, le hice mantemiento general, cambio de pasta termica y la falla aun persiste. agradezco su ayuda


----------



## indemornin (Dic 4, 2020)

JABM22 dijo:


> Saludos amigos, soy nuevo en el foro, quisiera pedir ayuda con un amplificador peavey cs800 modelo que tiene careta plastica, el amplificador lo trabajo a 4 ohm con dos bajos y de un tiempo para aca le empezo una falla, se dispara el canal que tengo en uso varia veces, hasta que le bajo volumen y se le pasa. El problema es que no hay recalentamiento, todo se ve aparentemente bien, le hice mantemiento general, cambio de pasta termica y la falla aun persiste. agradezco su ayuda


Hola que tal. Varios son los motivos: Comenzar por limpieza general, pincelado y aspirado de polvo para poder inspeccionar y resoldar, retocar "todas" las soldaduras principalmente transistores de potencia y resistencias de potencia mas aun las de emisor y tamaños grandes, reasegurar conectores y cables y volver a probar. Luego seguimos, slds!!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 4, 2020)

Y la posibilidad, si lo que dijo @indemornin resulta bien, de probar con otros parlantes, ésto con el objeto de descartar rosamiento de alguna de las bobinas de los mismos.


----------



## JABM22 (Dic 4, 2020)

indemornin dijo:


> Hola que tal. Varios son los motivos: Comenzar por limpieza general, pincelado y aspirado de polvo para poder inspeccionar y resoldar, retocar "todas" las soldaduras principalmente transistores de potencia y resistencias de potencia mas aun las de emisor y tamaños grandes, reasegurar conectores y cables y volver a probar. Luego seguimos, slds!!!


Saludos, ya hice todo eso, amigo, me estan diciendo que pueden ser los capacitores de la fuente que estan secos y tiene una caida de tension maxima potencia y por eso de dispara el canal


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2020)

JABM22 dijo:


> Saludos, ya hice todo eso, amigo, me estan diciendo que pueden ser los capacitores de la fuente que estan secos y tiene una caida de tension maxima potencia y por eso de dispara el canal


MMmmmm muy dudoso.  


JABM22 dijo:


> Saludos amigos, soy nuevo en el foro, quisiera pedir ayuda con un amplificador peavey cs800 modelo que tiene careta plastica, el amplificador lo trabajo a 4 ohm con dos bajos y de un tiempo para aca le empezo una falla, _*se dispara el canal que tengo en uso*_ varia veces, hasta que le bajo volumen y se le pasa. El problema es que no hay recalentamiento, todo se ve aparentemente bien, le hice mantemiento general, cambio de pasta termica y la falla aun persiste. agradezco su ayuda


¿ Eso significa que empleas un solo canal ?


----------



## JABM22 (Dic 4, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> MMmmmm muy dudoso.
> 
> ¿ Eso significa que empleas un solo canal ?


Si aveces uso el canal a o el b, con cualquiera de los dos, me da esa falla cuando lo tengo en uso


----------



## indemornin (Dic 4, 2020)

JABM22 dijo:


> Saludos, ya hice todo eso, amigo, me estan diciendo que pueden ser los capacitores de la fuente que estan secos y tiene una caida de tension maxima potencia y por eso de dispara el canal


Si la falla ocurre en ambos canales podría pensarse la fuente de alimentación como responsable ya que es comun a ambos, asi que si sospechas de los capacitores es cuestión de avanzar con eso. El tema es que al no tener instrumental y no estar entregando mediciones no es posible determinar con precisión cual es la falla . Para un mismo tipo de falla las causas pueden ser varias y no siempre las mismas. Vas a tener que ir midiendo y descartando posibilidades , un evento puede ocurrir o por capacitores de fuente degradados (determinar medir evaluar), una mísera soldadura fria o hasta el mas inesperado dispositivo, transistor, triac etc.


----------



## gracielo (Nov 4, 2021)

A los conocedores de Peavey800, tengo desbalanceado el voltaje de +15 y -15 en +15 y -13 y creo por eso no enciende la etapa de preamplificación, ya cheque las resistencias de ceramica y están bien en -13 pero no dan los -15, que puede ser?, se los agradezco de antemano.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 7, 2021)

Aparte de revisar resistencias, revisaste algo mas?
Puede ser algun integrado en corto o cercano a el.
Otra cosa seria la parte de la regulacion, condensadores, transistores, reguladores lineales, etc...
Y te sumo mas, si tiene un procesador de audio (efectos, por ejemplo), tambien podria ser esa parte.
Lo ideal es descartar lo mas posible


----------



## sebsjata (Nov 7, 2021)

No había visto este tema, si tienes menor tensión en unas de las ramas por lo general es sobre consumo, desconecta el pre o lo que se alimente con esos +-15V y vuelve a checar las tensiones, si se normalizan pues ya sabes por donde viene el problema.


----------

